#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Forum op ipad

## tijsverbeek

Haha, ik Wilde even testen  of diT werkte op de iPad, leuk man! Alles werkt prima! Gr. tijs

----------


## showband

op android werkt ie ook hoor.. :Wink:

----------


## frederic

Valt de verkoop tegen van de nieuwe ipads?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

neuh , de oude petjes zijn nog niet versleten... 
had laatst een motorolaa in mn hand, maar das toch voorlopig een slechte naamaak.

----------


## Mark Vriens

k vind die Galaxy Tab van Samsung ook niet echt wat.... iPad daarintegen.. Erg fijn dingetje, alleen de prijs voor wat je krijgt is zoooo hoog.

----------


## showband

gewoon een HTC wildfire, 220euro en je bent in de lucht...  :Big Grin:

----------


## frederic

Ik heb net een Android van Sony Ericsson gekocht (Xperia Arc)
Ik ben daar zeer content van

----------


## hardstyle

The same here als showband, mooi een HTC wildfire voor ik dacht 180(prepayd, mocht geen abbo van ouders), werkt super, ook lekker klein :Big Grin:

----------


## frederic

> The same here als showband, mooi een HTC wildfire voor ik dacht 180(prepayd, mocht geen abbo van ouders), werkt super, *ook lekker klein*



Ik vind dat nu eens **** hé. Ik kan daar niet bij met mijn vingers.  :Confused:

----------


## hardstyle

Wat is er dan fijn aan een HTC desire HD, behalve dat hij veel te groot is om ook nog in je zak te stoppen en ietsjes sneller is dan de wildfire?
Klasgenoot van me heeft ook zo'n ding, veel te huge:O

----------


## PeterZwart

lang leve de iphone 4g

----------


## Tom06

> Wat is er dan fijn aan een HTC desire HD, behalve dat hij veel te groot is om ook nog in je zak te stoppen en ietsjes sneller is dan de wildfire?
> Klasgenoot van me heeft ook zo'n ding, veel te huge:O



De normale htc desire is daarin tegen wel super! Net niet te groot en super snel!

----------

